
Ask HN: My Chrome Extension got taken down - laxk
My Tilepad chrome extension (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tilepad.co) recently got taken down. I couldn&#x27;t get any official response from the google support team.<p>--8&lt;--
Your Google Chrome item, &quot;TilePad&quot;, with ID: jglhlhdkfaejllkkbcolnkcehcnpcjpf did not comply with our policies and was removed from the Google Chrome Web Store.
Your item did not comply with the following section of our policy: An extension should have a single purpose that is clear to users. 
...
Please reply to this email for issues regarding this item removal.
...
--8&lt;--
I don&#x27;t understand what is wrong with my extension. I&#x27;ve tried to reply but no answers. 
Any idea how I can get it back? Should I try to submit my extension as a new one?
======
ocdtrekkie
I love how the Chrome Web Store defaults to blaming you: "Item not found. This
item may have been removed by its author."

I can't see any reason why your app, from it's description, wouldn't met the
policy. This is probably going to end up being one more case of a vague Google
ban with no appeal and no detail. :/

------
roddux
Strange, your site identifies the purpose of the plugin quite clearly.

Was this information also present on the Chrome web store?

~~~
laxk
Sure! The extension was online and available almost 1 year.

